# I need a recommendation for a pressure cooker



## SpikeC (May 12, 2012)

Hi all, I am cooking some stock now in a 4.5 liter pressure cooker, and wishing that it was bigger. It is a T-Fal, and seems to work fine, but I would like to get something in the 6 liter range.
I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for brand, and if 6 is a good idea, as opposed to maybe 8?
Thanks for any I sight that anyone would like to share!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 12, 2012)

I don't have a pressure cooker, but just checked the Cook's Illustrated website, and they recommend:

Product Name
Fagor Duo 8-Quart Pressure Cooker

Manufacturer
Fagor

Model Number
918060787
Price

$109.95

Recommendation Status
Recommended

Testers&#8217; Comments
Efficient, safe, easy to use, and relatively inexpensive, our favorite stovetop pressure cooker beat out the electric competition.

Size
8 quarts

Where To Shop
Cookware.com (888-478-4606, www.cookware.com, SKU #FGR1008)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 12, 2012)

They also recommend the smaller electric model:

Product Name
Fagor Electric Multi-Cooker

Manufacturer
Fagor

Model Number
670040230

Price
$119.95

Recommendation Status
Recommended

Testers&#8217; Comments
Although this model performed well as a pressure cooker and rice cooker, its use as a slow cooker is limited because it has only one setting: low. When we first published this review, the price, $200, just wasn't worth it. At its new lower price of $120, it's a much better value.

Size
6 quarts

Where To Shop
www.cookware.com (SKU #FGR1055)


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 12, 2012)

Hey! How come when you ask, you get recommended a $100 unit, and I asked a few weeks ago I was recommended a Swiss $400+ unit... Sup widat? :eyebrow:


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2012)

Cuz yer a Canuck? 
BTW, after reading reviews of the Fagor and their customer service I don't think I will go that route! 
The cooker that I have is French made, I won't buy one made in China, but the retailers don't tell you where their stuff is made that I can find!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 12, 2012)

http://citychef.ca/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=17775&cat=320&page=1 This north of the ling, but the brand is what was recommended. I'm still debating...
http://citychef.ca/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=17775&cat=320&page=1 more options


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2012)

Amazon US has them for about half that........


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 12, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> BTW, after reading reviews of the Fagor and their customer service I don't think I will go that route!



Wow, sorry Spike, just read a few reviews on Amazon.

Sounds terrible.

Guess one has to take the Cook's Illustrated recommendation with a grain of salt.


----------



## SpikeC (May 12, 2012)

They don't spend much time with a product so don't see the problems that can arise with use, and they don't interact with the customer service people much, I'll wager!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 12, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> They don't spend much time with a product so don't see the problems that can arise with use, and they don't interact with the customer service people much, I'll wager!



Apparently not.


----------



## apicius9 (May 13, 2012)

I have the Fagor and had no issues with it so far. Never had to deal with their CS, so I can't comment on that. Needed a replacement part (my cleaning person broke off part of the handle - no idea how that happened), and parts came fast and were reasonable. But maybe there are variations?

Stefan


----------



## sashae (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, I have the same Fagor and use it for pressure canning as well as regular pressure cooking, and haven't had issues yet (knock on wood.) Can't speak to their customer service.


----------



## clayton (May 21, 2012)

I am using Kuhn Rikon. I got a set that came with 2 lids (one pressure cooker one glass) and two pressure cooker pots. I really only wanted the big pot but the set was almost cheaper than the one single pot I wanted. 

Now the small pot gets 99% of the use. Highly recommended it. I think this is what I got. Been a few years.


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2012)

I have decided to go with the Kuhn Rikon. I had intended to cheap out, butt the value remains after the bill is forgotten.


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2012)

And I think that I will go with the 8 quart version.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 24, 2012)

Spike, I PC at least three times per week and have gone through several PC's. The one I've had for the past five years is my Kuhn Rikon 5 quart called a hotel-braiser. Its cool because you can saute in it or brown meat the PC in it. One of the most expensive but you'll never look back.


----------

